# Convicts with Dovii



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

I want to add a convict to my tank and I am wondering if Convicts and Dovii(wolf cichlids) are compatible. The Dovii are each 3 inches a piece. The convicts are around the same size. Let me know. peace. Shred.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

yes that will do fine


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

It could work for a while. Dovii might kill them once it grows though


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

that should work out for a while


----------



## kidcharlemagne (May 20, 2004)

What else would you suggest with a dovii? I have a 3" specimen as well; I have a common pleco, a snail, and a crayfish in with him now, but I'd love to get something like a tri-color/bala shark or something else semi-agressive like that, or even maybe some other kind of cichlid. I was under the impression that a dovii of any size would not tolerate tankmates, but maybe I am mistaken and this is only true of mature (or at least larger) dovii? I would love to get an answer to that because I think there would be a much better chance of adding a shark or catfish or even cichlid now, when he's young, rather than later when he has less patience and/or tolerance. Thanks!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

First off, all tankmates kept with aggressive cichlids should be considered, ultimately disposeable. There is essentially no real guarantee they WILL live for life with an aggressive cichlid, there is just a good likelihood that it "probably will" work out.

certain tankmates depend on the size of the tank. I don't know what you mean exactly by "tri-color", that must be either the salvini cichlid or trimac cichlid. Salvini don't seem to be very tough, nor do they grow as large as other CAs, so they would do with a dovii in a relatively mid-sized tank. Trimacs are extremely aggressive cichlids themselves and should only be kept with dovii in very large tanks. Convicts and Jack Dempseys and perhaps nicaraguense cichlids would all fit with Salvini as far as compatibility goes.

Mbuna would probably be the best choice for tankmates with a dovii of all, as if they are raised together with the dovii at a young size they are virtually guaranteed to not be killed nor harassed by the dovii, plus the frequent battles they put on amongst each other are very entertaining to watch.

Bala sharks are not aggressive, nor semi-aggressive fish. They are completely harmless creatures that do well in schools. A small school of them would do fine with a dovii in a relatively mid-sized tank.


----------



## Chaisheezay (Apr 25, 2004)

Should be fine..For a while at least..Dovii may very well outgrow the cons and eat them..Be cautious..I find that managuense, motaguense, and freddys seem to work well...I've had all these cichlids together once...No fighting what-so-ever...There are lots of stuff that will go well with dovii..But it's all a matter of trial and error...But youre best bet will be to get large cichlids..


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Chaisheezay said:


> ...But youre best bet will be to get large cichlids..


 Only if his tank is appropriately large as well.


----------



## kidcharlemagne (May 20, 2004)

Thanks a bunch for the info P45 . . . by tri-color/bala shark, I was referring to the bala shark, but I wasn't sure which name is prominent here (I've seen them labeled as both tri-color sharks and bala sharks). I definitely understand that anything I put in his tank had better be expendable; I have already seen how quickly he can kill when he wants to.

In any event, I'll have to look for some info on mbuna so I can figure out whether or not I want them. I've heard good things about them, but I dunno jack about Africans in general so I'll have to do some research. They definitely sound like a good choice though - I don't want anything that gets excessively large, and I don't want anything extremely agressive - and mbuna (from what I've heard) seem to fit that bill. Thanks a lot for the suggestion, I appreciate it.


----------



## Dovii Kid (Mar 25, 2004)

kidcharlemagne said:


> I don't want anything that gets excessively large, and I don't want anything extremely agressive


 Well then why do you have dovii :rock:.

Although smaller fish will most likely be ignored by other large Ca/Sa cichlids. But you have a dovii which is a very predacious guapote that will definately eat whatever fits in its mouth, whether it be convicts or mbuna. These tankmates may work for awhile, but by no means are they permanent tankmates







....


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

i imagine it would take about a 20" dovii to swallow a 5" convict, and since there are very few dovii of that size in the hobby (and those that are seem to be at LEAST several years old), I'd say that wouldn't be a problem at all.

In addition, many people have successfully kept mbuna with CA cichlids that are easily capable of swallowing them. Especially when raised from a young age together, this seems to be a very reliable combination.

for examples of Mbuna, scroll down a bit until you run into "Malawi Mbuna" http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/species_profiles.php . Mbuna often compose the majority of the fish in any given "mixed/assorted african tank" at a lfs, and are by no means difficult or uncommon.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

dont balas get huge ?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

thoroughbred said:


> dont balas get huge ?


 bout 12"


----------



## kidcharlemagne (May 20, 2004)

Dovii Kid said:


> kidcharlemagne said:
> 
> 
> > I don't want anything that gets excessively large, and I don't want anything extremely agressive
> ...


Dovii Kid - I wasn't clear on that - I meant that I don't want anything large/agressive besides the dovii I already have. Sorry for the confusion there, that was my fault. The dovii is the one I want if I can't have anything else, I just wanted to get a feel for what others thought might survive (even if just for a while) in his tank. Thanks to all who have replied, I definitely have some ideas now.

P45 - Excellent info. Thanks a bunch, I really appreciate it. I think I will try some mbuna in the near future.

On a side note - anyone know anything about freshwater moray eels? I saw one today at the lfs, it was pretty cool looking. I'm not seriously considering getting one, but it would be cool to have at some point. I'd love to hear of some personal experience, but don't feel the need to post links, I'll research all that info myself. Thanks a lot guys


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

do you plan on keeping a mature dovii w/ the mbunas or a juvi? cuz you you keep them in w/ a mature dovii dont expect them to last very long at all.


----------



## kidcharlemagne (May 20, 2004)

I would say no, unless by some uncommon luck they live that long. If (maybe when) he kills them, I probably won't get any more, but it would be nice to have a bit more action in the tank right now, while I still can.


----------



## Dovii Kid (Mar 25, 2004)

Go for it and see how yours are. Mine @ the moment wont tolerate anything.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

freshwater morays?
http://wetwebmedia.com/FWSubWebIndex/fwmorayeels.htm

they don't exist. Could work in brackish though, apparently


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

I imagine that in the wild there is alot of intermingeling of species that would not otherwise be compatible with one another in close proximity of eachother. Aquariums and the space that they provide for individual fish and their temperment are accounted for by the gallons per cm of the fish in accordance with the species profile information that is based on scientific research and evidence. Piranha45 is correct in his argument and consequently, we dont survey the behaviour of the fish in the wild so we cannot prove what they do in the wild under water. We only see up close in aquariums, and as long as enough space is provide for a species temperment and territorial needs, then fish should have no problem co-exsisting with one another.


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

They're compatible for a while..doviis are very slow growers..


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

aaron07_20 said:


> They're compatible for a while..doviis are very slow growers..


 I wouldnt say they are very slow growers. they are not fast growers, but they grow as fast as most cichlids.


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

lemmywinks said:


> aaron07_20 said:
> 
> 
> > They're compatible for a while..doviis are very slow growers..
> ...


 will convicts (male and female) breed in a tank with 2 dovii's in it?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

if the dovii don't overly harass them, yes


----------

